
Microsoft Teams – A competitor for Slack? - arunmoezhi
https://products.office.com/en-us/microsoft-teams/group-chat-software
======
devhead
funny that it's only available as part of an office 360 bundle. keeps me from
giving the likely terrible UI/UX a solid review, too bad ha. they aren't going
to compete with slack really, they'll pick up people who have been stuck with
skype/lync/messenger for years.

they are leaning on the managers who prefer having one provider of several
tools than multiple providers.

------
felipellrocha
How is it ok for huge companies like Microsoft to blatantly copy smaller
companies like Slack?

~~~
douche
This is Microsoft's MO, from the beginning. When they are most successful,
they take something that someone else has already envisioned, and build a
slightly better version of it, then bring it to a mass audience. Basic, DOS,
Word, Excel, Windows, ad nauseum.

